# NZ Ice Cream Christmas Pudding (unbaked)



## Instantkiwi (Nov 7, 2002)

May all time fav Christmas Cake is on my website but here is the next best for a summer Christmas:

NZ Ice Cream Christmas Pudding (unbaked!)

1/2 cup sultanas
1/2 cup currants
1/2 cup raisins
1/4 cup figs, finely chopped
1/2 cup brandy
1 cup red cherries
1 cup green cherries
1/2 cup dried apricots, chopped
50g dark chocolate, chopped
1/2 cup sliced almonds, toasted
2 litres vanilla ice cream, softened

Combine fruits and soak in the brandy for 12-24 hours. Stir occasionally.
Mix strained fruit, chocolate, almonds and ice cream together.
Line a large pudding basin with plastic wrap so that it hangs well over the sides. Spoon mixture in and smooth the surface and cover with the overhang wrap. Freeze until firm. Enjoy.... :p


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2002)

OK, I need some help here.  I thought sultanas and raisins were the same thing.  This recipe sounds great but I have a hard time eating the red and green cherries.  I know how they are made and just can't bring myself to eat them. LOL

And figs - that fruit is truly a gift from God.  We'll have to call this an American 4th of July Pudding though.  I know I can't get figs anywhere here - unless you mean dried figs?


----------



## Instantkiwi (Nov 15, 2002)

*Figs, sultanas & raisins!!!*

Raisins are dried red grapes and bigger than sultanas which are the smaller white variety (correct me if I'm wrong) and dried figs is what I meant!!! We do get fresh here though I haven't used them in recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification Instantkiwi.  I sure hope you weren't talking to me when you said "correct me if I'm wrong!!!"  

Now, I could suffer through the red and green cherries just to get to the brandy :p 

This sounds similar to the brandied fruit that you could keep and then give some away and keep adding to it and keep it going for a very long time.  But you only served that over ice cream.  This recipe of yours sounds really interesting with the addition of chocolate and almonds, along with freezing it.


----------

